# How to eat and drink right in 2020



## Dontflexonme (May 22, 2020)

This post is to help people


. Let the chaos commence.




1. Avoid mass-produced meats such as beef, chicken, and pork, as well as dairy products such as milk, butter, cheese, and ice cream. To meet the immense demand, industrial farm animals, especially cows, are injected with somatotropin, a growth hormone. It persists in their meat after slaughter as well as in their milk. Upon ending up in your system, it not only boosts estrogenic activity, but also disrupts your general endocrine profile. Solution? Any country has farmer's markets - go there, befriend a few farmers and buy your meat and dairy from them. Free range poultry, along with milk from naturally raised cows are not only healthy, they are also delicious. Also, from a more ethical perspective, meat factories are one of the worst atrocities humanity has produced. Homegrown animals lead way better lives with care, health and dignity.




2. Do not consume flax, sesame and sunflower seeds, dried fruit, alfalfa, fennel, yucca, dates, motherwort, clover and legumes (beans, lentils, chickpeas, etc.), as well as all and any kinds of soy (tofu, soybeans, cheap chocolate and processed meats such as sausages, as they also contain copious amounts.) Why do you think most Asians are so scrawny, lack body hair and have feminine mannerisms? A steady diet of soy since early childhood. Avoid the consumption of blueberries and cranberries. Berries are packed with phytoestrogens and pesticides so if you must have them grow your own.




3. So, what things do you need to add to your diet? mushrooms, turnips, tuna, avocado, honey, nuts (but not peanuts), cabbage, eggs, citruses, shrimp, pumpkin seeds, coconuts, broccoli, Brussels sprouts and spinach. You can also knock yourself out on onions and garlic.

4.If you are a sweet tooth, drop all candy that contains licorice, anise, peppermint, spearmint or pennyroyal extracts. They have a powerful estrogenic effect. But generally, you should stop consuming candy all together.

5. Do not cook your food on sunflower, canola, cottonseed or safflower oil. Use olive or coconut oil instead. Avoid non stick/ Teflon pots and pans as these leach into foods.

6. (This one will upset some people I'm sure) Sugar and caffeine. Two drugs most of the world is hopelessly addicted to, in addition to being genuinely unhealthy, also have an indirect estrogenic effect. The less you consume them, the better. Cheap/counterfeit coffee is quite dangerous in this regard, as it also contains dyes and other harmful chemicals. If you absolutely need that cup of coffee, find yourself some organic stuff and grind and brew it yourself. Also, drop soda from your life entirely and be careful with fancy teas that are so popular nowadays.

7. Stay the fuck away from beer. Hops is well-known for its estrogenic properties; there is a reason why habitual beer drinkers develop manboobs. Portrayed in media and modern culture as a “man” drink, this beverage actually makes you less masculine. Fun fact, though western societies have viewed brewing as a male-dominated field for the last 150 years, traditionally, it was an activity engaged in by women.

8. Alcoholic drinks, in general, minimize testosterone and increase estrogen production. Some will say moderation is the key, I say be a man and never be persuaded to put that awful substance inside your body again.




9. Canned and packaged food (aside from tuna and olives) is generally unhealthy, but if you absolutely need to buy it, read the label. If it says "butylated hydroxyanisole" or 'BHA", you are better off leaving it on the shelf. BHA is a powerful food preservative that, aside from estrogenic effects, also causes cancer.

10. If possible, buy your greens, fruit and vegetables at farmer's markets as well. As hipsterish as it sounds, go as organic as your wallet allows. Pesticides and insecticides that are used in industrial farming contain xenoestrogens that are absorbed by the plants and eventually end up in your body.

10. Do not under any circumstances store and/or heat your food or drink in plastic or styrofoam containers. Do not buy water in plastic bottles. In general, avoid plastic like a plague. Almost all modern plastics are made using Bisphenol A, commonly known as BPA. It is a powerful xenoestrogen that is released into your food/drink when a plastic container is heated (by the warmth of your hand or by standing in the sun for some time, for example). Buy yourself a bunch of ceramic or glass bowls with lids and store your food in them. Use tinfoil instead of plastic wrap.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 22, 2020)

Extremely helpful thread, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 22, 2020)

I eat them everyday tbh ngl


----------



## anthropology pill (May 22, 2020)

dont eat pufas tbh
so no nuts
no seed oils


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Extremely helpful thread, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (May 22, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 419924
> I eat them everyday tbh ngl


Nuts are very calorie dense and I fear eating too much fish because of heavy metal toxicity. I eat everything else everyday though.


----------



## Dontflexonme (May 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Extremely helpful thread, thanks.


Will be posting more


diskold.00 said:


> Nuts are very calorie dense and I fear eating too much fish because of heavy metal toxicity. I eat everything else everyday though.


Not only heavy metal toxcitity from fish but also radiation from the Fukushima disaster. Sourcing fish can be tricky. Nuts in moderation ofc. Good job


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (May 22, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> Nuts are very calorie dense and I fear eating too much fish because of heavy metal toxicity. I eat everything else everyday though.


some nuts are bad for testosterone and absorb pesticides which are bad for hormones too so overconsumption is not wise


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 22, 2020)

Dontflexonme said:


> This post is to help people
> View attachment 419887
> . Let the chaos commence.
> View attachment 419849
> ...


I always had a perfect diet,thanks to my blackpilled grandparents.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 22, 2020)

only way to avoid all of these tbh is to live in the rural. over for citycels.

but fr good thread, we need to eat/live like our ancestors.

how do we avoid plastic? does a tap water filter take out all the chemicals and shit?


----------



## Dontflexonme (May 22, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> only way to avoid all of these tbh is to live in the rural. over for citycels.
> 
> but fr good thread, we need to eat/live like our ancestors.
> 
> how do we avoid plastic? does a tap water filter take out all the chemicals and shit?


Good luck. Plastics are a whole other subject I'll be sure to touch on in a separate post. Those Brita filters don't do much. I would recommend a charcoal water filter like the big berkey. Been using it for 10 years now. Tap water is polluted with so much shit I would recommend a natural spring if possible.


----------



## justadude (May 22, 2020)

this is fucking stupid wtf am i supposed to eat nigga? unless you're overweight diet isnt the reason you're a subhuman. you think chad avoids plastic, hormone injected meat or whatever?


----------



## Bewusst (May 22, 2020)

Dontflexonme said:


> 7. *Stay the fuck away from beer*.


No!


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 22, 2020)

both pictures are extreme nightmare fuel wtf theyre like cursed or some shit


----------



## Saen (May 22, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> Nuts are very calorie dense and I fear eating too much fish because of heavy metal toxicity. I eat everything else everyday though.


I lived on campus for a semester and ate like 2 - 3 cans of albacore tuna a day for at least 1 month. I got my bloods checked and mercury was in normal range.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 22, 2020)

coping subhuman thread
@Lorsss 
@BigBiceps 

how the fuck this greycel shit is in best of best? this is broscience at best lmao


----------



## Bewusst (May 22, 2020)

Saen said:


> I lived on campus for a semester and ate like 2 - 3 cans of albacore tuna a day for at least 1 month. I got my bloods checked and mercury was in normal range.


Excess mercury won't show in the blood. It accumulates in tissues. Use your head bro.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 22, 2020)

Where is the evidence. Especially that these things are somehow going to disastrously raise your estrogen levels. Where is the evidence thats soy turns these asians who would otherwise be manly into weak sissies? I can never get people who say this kind of stuff to show me any reason that its true.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 22, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Where is the evidence. Especially that these things are somehow going to disastrously raise your estrogen levels. Where is the evidence thats soy turns these asians who would otherwise be manly into weak sissies? I can never get people who say this kind of stuff to show me any reason that its true.


greycel broscience


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (May 22, 2020)

How are u supposed to drink water


----------



## Htobrother (May 22, 2020)

justadude said:


> this is fucking stupid wtf am i supposed to eat nigga? unless you're overweight diet isnt the reason you're a subhuman. you think chad avoids plastic, hormone injected meat or whatever?


Some chad have actually deficiencies


----------



## Chadlitecel (May 22, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Where is the evidence thats soy turns these asians who would otherwise be manly into weak sissies? I can never get people who say this kind of stuff to show me any reason that its true.


Found the soyboy


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 22, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> Found the soyboy


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 22, 2020)

Cope, I eat chicken and pork everyday, it's off farms but bought at the supermarket, anyways I'm lean and big-ish regardless, they've had no estrogenic effects on me.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 22, 2020)

aftershock said:


> How are u supposed to drink water


tap water with filter


----------



## SteveRogers (May 22, 2020)

I basically live off pasta, rice/stir-fry, vegetable pizza (all homemade), and synthetic whey protein powder. Is this stuff all ok? I love pumpkin seeds, they will easily replace peanuts for me.


----------



## Vanquished (May 22, 2020)

High effort thread.


----------



## the_german2003 (May 23, 2020)

High iq thread. Everybody denying that can go of the forum, because diet is the basis of all looksmaxxing. Even subhuman genes with a crazy nutrient rich diet, will look better than the average 2010+ born kid.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 23, 2020)

Diet is just a cope for subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 23, 2020)

OP are you recommending vegan/pescetarian diet? good thread btw


----------



## mattzdeb (May 23, 2020)

meat And milk are the most important things


----------



## TyroneJohnAnthony (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> dont eat pufas tbh
> so no nuts
> no seed oils


Bronze age Perv


----------



## a.i.ngel (May 23, 2020)

Dontflexonme said:


> 5. Do not cook your food on sunflower, canola, cottonseed or safflower oil. Use olive or coconut oil instead.


why?


----------



## KDA Player (May 23, 2020)

I agree with most of your advice, but for fish heavy metals are a danger especially in big one like tuna, the mercury content is too high nowadays cause of industrial pollution.
When going for choosing fish you have to focus on *the little ones*, as anchovies or sardines.

I link the FDA measurement of mercury (Hg) in fishs :



http://naturalterrain.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mercury-in-Fish.pdf?fref=gc&dti=153239041441176&fbclid=IwAR365wmQchyGFSeEuveg44A_T4higSfbhObrwOTFsR_NvqRn95h6Hc3b3gU



As you can see, tuna is 30x more concentrated in Hg than sardin. So 3kg of sardin is as toxic as 100g of tuna.
Fish were good, but today if you want to *keep the good without the new bad side*, go with the little ones who are short lived (it is often correlated).
It is assumed that *everything less concentrated than salmon is safe*


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Excess mercury won't show in the blood. It accumulates in tissues. Use your head bro.


This forum so low iq


SteveRogers said:


> I basically live off pasta, rice/stir-fry, vegetable pizza (all homemade), and synthetic whey protein powder. Is this stuff all ok? I love pumpkin seeds, they will easily replace peanuts for me.


Horrible diet
Wheat bad for gut (literally like glue in the gut)
Pumpkin seeds full of pufa
Get animal protein tbh, add potatoes rice fruit instead


a.i.ngel said:


> why?


Pufa aka the downfall of androginity


SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Where is the evidence. Especially that these things are somehow going to disastrously raise your estrogen levels. Where is the evidence thats soy turns these asians who would otherwise be manly into weak sissies? I can never get people who say this kind of stuff to show me any reason that its true.


Just look at old footage
Men were more gl back then on average
This is mostly due to estrogen 
Also why there is much more hot young women than hot young men


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 24, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> This forum so low iq
> 
> Horrible diet
> Wheat bad for gut (literally like glue in the gut)
> ...


Where is the data? The studies, statistics, and analyses? The evidence? You say its due to estrogen, but where is your evidence? I just dont understand why I should believe any of this stuff if you cant show me the data that proves it.


----------



## BeefWizard (May 24, 2020)

1. I agree that all food should ideally be sourced from local farmers, but you shouldn't just put the emphasis on meats and dairy, this applies to anything you eat. The quality of eggs, in particular, is far more crucial than the quality of the meat you eat will ever be.

2. Not all supermarkets have shit food. This is product specific and it applies mostly to europe and imported products from european countries, as their industrial farming practices are nowhere near as bad as the north american ones. For example, buying some pure italian parmigiano reggiano from a supermarket is a perfectly fine purchase.

3. Olive oil (or any monounsatured oil for that matter) can still burn if used for longer periods of time or at extremely high temperatures. To be safe, you can stick to coconut oil, lard/tallow and clarified butter. I prefer using olive oil for salads.

4. Saying that sugar should be completely cut out is kind of misleading. I would say that, based on your recommendations, you are referring specifically to added sugars.

5. I think tuna is a poor choice for fish consumption. There are numerous other kinds of fish that are way more nutritious, less likely to contain mercury and taste better. To mention a few: mackerel, herring, salmon, sardines, etc. And on that note, all the fish you consume should be wild-caught. Aquaculture fish can be one the most toxic things you can eat, again, far more than any industrial meat you'll ever come across.


----------



## anthropology pill (May 24, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Where is the data? The studies, statistics, and analyses? The evidence? You say its due to estrogen, but where is your evidence? I just dont understand why I should believe any of this stuff if you cant show me the data that proves it.


Data proves nothing
It contradicts itself heavily when it comes to nutrition because they rely on different assumptions about processes in the human body we not yet understand.
It’s best to apply common sense yourself and come to your own conclusions


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 24, 2020)

high iq stuff bro, great thread


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 24, 2020)

good shit, will read later.


----------



## Kynoxz (May 24, 2020)

i'm about to become a JustDontEatcell


----------



## SteveRogers (May 25, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Horrible diet
> Wheat bad for gut (literally like glue in the gut)
> Pumpkin seeds full of pufa
> Get animal protein tbh, add potatoes rice fruit instead


Thanks for the info, would this be a decent alternative for the wheat pasta? https://www.woolworths.com.au/shop/...VAqyWCh2mOAZcEAAYASAAEgLl5vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I had no idea what pufa even was, what would you recommend instead for a snack at work? I work at like 90% intensity for 6-10 hours a day and have one 5 minute break, where I eat stir fry usually. I usually just bring peanuts or walnuts around with me while I work. Keep in mind I’m trying to hit 4K calories a day w/ high protein, high micronutrients


----------



## anthropology pill (May 25, 2020)

Fruit
Dried fruit
Chocolate in moderation
Milk if you can digest
Yoghurt
Carrots in moderation
Cheese


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (May 25, 2020)

why not just inject T and take estrogen blockers


----------



## Peroxide (May 25, 2020)

Do you have some advices to stop being addicted to sugar and sweets? I cant last more than 3 days without this shit cause I been fed with them my whole life.


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (May 25, 2020)

Peroxide said:


> Do you have some advices to stop being addicted to sugar and sweets? I cant last more than 3 days without this shit cause I been fed with them my whole life.


stop buying it and tell your parents to stop buying it. if it isn't in your eyesight, you won't feel the cravings.


----------



## Pantherus (May 25, 2020)

niggas gonna eat 1000 calories a day


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (May 28, 2020)

What about hummus?


----------



## MasterKey (Jun 2, 2020)

Dontflexonme said:


> This post is to help people
> View attachment 419887
> . Let the chaos commence.
> View attachment 419849
> ...


High IQ thread Indeed
What is the best carb source? grains? 
Rice, Wheat, Barley etc
or starchy root vegetables?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Jun 20, 2020)

MasterKey said:


> High IQ thread Indeed
> What is the best carb source? grains?
> Rice, Wheat, Barley etc
> or starchy root vegetables?



Quinoa apparently is a super food the aztecs ate. High in protein as well and a far better alternative then the shitty white rice. Brown rice also is over hyped compared to quinoa which is hyped as it should


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 20, 2020)

Any plant based high protein foods? You said that chickpeas and peanuts are off zone, what else is left?


----------



## Pantherus (Jun 20, 2020)

raw carnivore diet or ur a bitch


----------



## AlphaDude (Jun 21, 2020)

Or simply inject TRT dose of T + work out and eat whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 21, 2020)

aftershock said:


> How are u supposed to drink water


I did a drinking water through a trumped post/thread a few months ago. You can use the search bar and find what I said about the increased copper absorption from the trumpet


----------



## Romnel (Jun 21, 2020)

Could an Aromatese Inhibitor theoretically counteract this femenization? 
Estrogen is legit everywhere nowadays, it's impossible to avoid it entirely without moving here:


----------



## KingScrew (Jun 21, 2020)

I concur, this thread sums it up well, and educates on why things ought be avoided in a sufficient scope.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks OP


----------



## MasterKey (Jun 22, 2020)

KingScrew said:


> I concur, this thread sums it up well, and educates on why things ought be avoided in a sufficient scope.


Testosterone is everything....this thread made me realize how estrogenic everything is


----------

